# Barrel Replacement?



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

How can a person tell if their rifle is in need of a new barrel? 

I cannot for the life of me get one of my .270's to stay consistent and am starting to wonder if the barrel needs to be replaced.

I've shot 130 and 140 grain bullets with three separate powders across all the book ranges and this last batch using H4831 wasn't even on paper.

I bought this rifle 17 years ago from a pawn shop and have killed things with it ever since but it's getting to the point now that I'm starting to question things. I'd rather re-barrel, bed or whatever needs to be done than get rid of it due to sentimental attachment.

Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

How many rounds do you think have gone done the barrel? 
Are you sure it's not the scope.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Agree with above, Are the scope rings and bases snug? Action screws? Is this a wood or synthetic stock? 

If everything checks out, and assuming the scope isn't bad, it might be worth having a gunsmith use a bore scope to check things out. If there has been excessive erosion, it may be time to throw a new tube on it.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have seen it a lot of things that could be the cause of this. 
Wore out barrel
Cleaning solvent eat the rifling
Rust in barrel
Copper fowling in the rifling. 
But mostly it's been the scope or mounts. 
A scope that the mounts are not torqued correctly can make you chase your tail.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> I have seen it a lot of things that could be the cause of this.
> Wore out barrel
> Cleaning solvent eat the rifling
> Rust in barrel
> ...


Agree. Also check the stock screws and torque them in. A buddy was having the same issue with a new rifle . So he bought a torque screw driver and torqued every thing down. Finally did the stock screws and fixed the problem.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

IN my experience, a rifle that isn't consistent is often another problem, usually scope or bedding. When I have had throats eroded over time, the rifles remain consistent, just don't group as tightly as before. 

Flyers are usually a result of bad bedding
Point-of-impact shift is usually in the scope/mounts
Groups opening is usually fouling or throat erosion.

Good luck.--------SS


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It's the original ADL stock and the rifle is a Rem.700. The scope is a Nikon monarch that I put on it a couple of years ago. I'll recheck the rings.

I have likely shot 1,000 rounds or more over the last 17 years and at least 150-200 since I've started reloading and have been trying to dial
in a load.

It's always been good enough to kill deer and even a smaller cow elk at reasonable ranges but now that I'm really focusing on accuracy and more importantly consistency it is less than acceptable.

My dad used to take his guns to a smith in Ogden but al I know of him is that he's German. Does anyone know who this is and how I can get in touch with him should I decide to have it re-barreled?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> It's the original ADL stock and the rifle is a Rem.700. The scope is a Nikon monarch that I put on it a couple of years ago. I'll recheck the rings.
> 
> I have likely shot 1,000 rounds or more over the last 17 years and at least 150-200 since I've started reloading and have been trying to dial
> in a load.
> ...


Sounds like Bryner on 24th and 7th West. He may have closed. A search and call will give you the answer.


----------



## krmcne (Feb 24, 2015)

Does your rifle group with factory ammunition? I think you can get more accuracy with reloading, but there are many different variables to consider, any of which could cause problems. I had a custom rifle that I had to work a long time with to get to shoot good with my reloads. It turned out that I had to seat the bullets deeper to get it to shoot good.
I also agree with what was said above about your scope. I took a rifle on a prairie dog hunt that started changing point of impact. I couldn't hit anything with it and had to shoot other guns. When I got home, I took it to the range and it would group three shots in a nice tight group, then change point of impact four inches at 100 yards and start grouping there. I sent the scope back to Nikon and they fixed it no charge on their lifetime warranty. You may want to put a different scope and rings on your rifle from another gun you have and see if that makes any difference.
I think I would explore other possibilities for poor grouping before resorting to a new barrel. A thousand rounds should not wear out your barrel in a .270. It would be sad to spend the money on a new barrel just to find no improvement.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i would say its the scope..try re zeroing the scope recitals then do a box test. seen problems with the Nikon monarch's


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im leaning toward the scope having some issues as well. Whether it be the rings, bases, or the scope itself.

SS hit the nail on the head. If the barrel were eroding away, then the group would open up but would still shoot consistently.


----------

